# B&B or hotel in Bournemouth



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend one that's not too pricey, but not too shit? 

And if there's any chance it's somewhere that has smoking rooms all the better. Although I'm slowly giving up hope of smoking rooms in hotels.

Ta


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 2, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Can anyone recommend one that's not too pricey, but not too shit?
> 
> And if there's any chance it's somewhere that has smoking rooms all the better. Although I'm slowly giving up hope of smoking rooms in hotels.
> 
> Ta



Isn't it technically illegal to smoke in hotels now, what that legislation stuff?


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 2, 2009)

we stayed in a decent one with the Actionettes, Bee - might be worth asking Eme cos I've forgetten the name. It's in Boscombe, which is a few minutes up the road from the station and where all the hotels are, really


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 2, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> we stayed in a decent one with the Actionettes, Bee - might be worth asking Eme cos I've forgetten the name. It's in Boscombe, which is a few minutes up the road from the station and where all the hotels are, really



Boscombe is a suburb a fair way out from central Bournemouth though. Boscombe high street is a sort of crappy pedestrianized Poundland zone. Got its own pier though. When I was looking to live in somewhere in Bournemouth, the main advice I got was "anywhere but Boscombe", although it's not so bad now.


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 2, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Boscombe is a suburb a fair way out from central Bournemouth though. .



i know, i'm from there 

but it's only a 5-10 minute cab ride to Boscombe Park from the station and it'll be cheaper than something the Overcliff or the Lansdowne, and you don't have to ever go into Boscome itself because it's between the Lansdowne and Boscombe


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Isn't it technically illegal to smoke in hotels now, what that legislation stuff?



Nope, I think hotel rooms are excempt, but quite most have gone completely non-smoking. 

Cheers Jefe. I'll ask her. Going to a wedding at the Marriott... is it still quite close to there?


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 2, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i know, i'm from there



Ha ha. Apologies for dissing Boscombe. Aren't there some reasonably priced hotels a bit more central to Bournemouth though? I know there's some really dodgy  looking ones around St Michael's Road...


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 3, 2009)

bee, I'll ask my brother - him and his mates work in these types of establishment. 

though whenever I suggest going down there he says not to bother


----------



## El Jefe (Oct 3, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Ha ha. Apologies for dissing Boscombe. .



oh, diss away - Boscombe's a dump 

but the hotel / B&B bit before you go up the hill is pretty nice, and near the Lansdowne is all.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like Boscombe spreads further than I realised. I always associate it with the pedestrianised shopping area and drinking in that tatty pub opposite the pier. Although, obviously that's all being tarted up now what with legendary reef thing and new flats.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> bee, I'll ask my brother - him and his mates work in these types of establishment.
> 
> though whenever I suggest going down there he says not to bother



Ta Tanky.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

*bump*

*nudge*

any of those dancey ladies remember the name of the hotel?


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 8, 2009)

bugger, I've forgotten to ask my brother, I'll text him now  sorry!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

Cheers Tanky


----------



## eme (Oct 8, 2009)

oops - sorry I forgot... we stayed at The Kingsly Hotel, 20 Glen Road - 01202 398683


----------



## Looby (Oct 8, 2009)

The Marriott is on the west cliff so not that far from boscombe but it's not really staggering distance. There are loads of hotels/b&bs over that side of town. I can't recommend any though, sorry. 

That hotel is where all the big cheeses stay when the conference is in town. 

How much is your min/max?


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> The Marriott is on the west cliff so not that far from boscombe but it's not really staggering distance. There are loads of hotels/b&bs over that side of town. I can't recommend any though, sorry.
> 
> That hotel is where all the big cheeses stay when the conference is in town.
> 
> How much is your min/max?




There was a thread recently, and Inflatable Jesus ended up staying in a hotel on Durley Chine Road, which is pretty close to the Marriott -- might be worth asking him (?) if it was any good.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

bee - I haven't heard back from my brother


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2009)

stayed in the connaught, a best western which was nice enough
up the steep hill but not too far from the marriot iirc

didn't pay so can't help with that sorry


----------



## Griff (Oct 9, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Isn't it technically illegal to smoke in hotels now, what that legislation stuff?



I thought that until last month when we had a smoking room in a hotel near Gatwick. 

Not sure what the law is to be honest any more.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 9, 2009)

Griff said:


> I thought that until last month when we had a smoking room in a hotel near Gatwick.
> 
> Not sure what the law is to be honest any more.



Oh, I had assumed that as it was private property and all that, but a quick Google seems to indicate that it's not actually illegal, although most hotels have gone voluntarily non-smoking.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

eme said:


> oops - sorry I forgot... we stayed at The Kingsly Hotel, 20 Glen Road - 01202 398683


Cheers, I'll take a look 



sparklefish said:


> The Marriott is on the west cliff so not that far from boscombe but it's not really staggering distance. There are loads of hotels/b&bs over that side of town. I can't recommend any though, sorry.
> 
> That hotel is where all the big cheeses stay when the conference is in town.
> 
> How much is your min/max?


Maximum is about £60-70 for one night for two of us. So if I do a search, should be looking for things on/in West Cliff?

If we can get somewhere that doesn't need a cab to get to that'd be even better.



Tank Girl said:


> bee - I haven't heard back from my brother


S'ok - cheers for trying.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Maximum is about £60-70 for one night for two of us. So if I do a search, should be looking for things on/in West Cliff?
> 
> If we can get somewhere that doesn't need a cab to get to that'd be even better.



Erm, sort of. As I mentioned above, there's a lot of hotels around St Michaels Road, which is sort of between the Marriott and the Triangle, that look pretty grotty from the outside.

I would look at the hotels on Durley Chine Road, about 10 minutes' walk away -- they look a lot nicer.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

Cheers... I'll have a search now.

Tbh - I reckon we can do one night without cigs


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

I wonder if I can get the boy to stay in a pink hotel? 







Reviews seem good and it's not far.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2009)

Make him make him make him!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks fake, like a dolls house doesn't it?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2009)

What if it is?  

You'll never fit in.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

_I_ might


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about not coming up with any useful info, I suspect my brother doesn't have any credit on his phone at the moment (he's nearly 31 and never has any credit  ) and when I ring him it goes to answerphone.

rubbish!

go with the pink one


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> _I_ might



Maybe, but there wouldn't be room to blow kisses out the window to himself while he settles down for the night on his bed of stones and leaves.


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> I wonder if I can get the boy to stay in a pink hotel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, go for it!

Disclaimer: if it's shit, it's not my fault, but it does get good reviews on that Trip Advisor site thingy, which I guess is what you're looking at...


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 13, 2009)

I've finally got a reply!  probably too late now, but he recommends the hallmark, wessex, durley grange or the trouville - says they should all have good deals on at the moment.


----------



## Looby (Oct 13, 2009)

The Wessex is nice, I don't know the others. 

My old company were banned from the Wessex after a very messy xmas party.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 14, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Yeah, go for it!
> 
> Disclaimer: if it's shit, it's not my fault, but it does get good reviews on that Trip Advisor site thingy, which I guess is what you're looking at...


Yeh, that's what I was looking at - everyone seemed to be pretty happy with the place 



Tank Girl said:


> I've finally got a reply!  probably too late now, but he recommends the hallmark, wessex, durley grange or the trouville - says they should all have good deals on at the moment.


Not too late - still haven't booked it, so will look at these too, to give me even more choice 

Cheers Tanky.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 21, 2009)

Booked the Pink B&B. If it's shit I'll just blame Paul Russell


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Booked the Pink B&B. If it's shit I'll just blame Paul Russell



BTW, the weird thing about that picture is that they seem to have cut the background out and replaced it by white. Maybe it was a really cloudy day...


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 22, 2009)

It is really odd... at first I thought maybe it was right on the coast, but it's not...


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 22, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> It is really odd... at first I thought maybe it was right on the coast, but it's not...



That seems to be taken from the same side. My guess is that it was really horribly cloudy when they took the first photo so they thought it would look better if they cut the background out. Should have filled it with blue instead...

Maybe you could get a reduction if you say you wanted the white background.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 23, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Maybe you could get a reduction if you say you wanted the white background.


 I almost spat out my porridge!


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 28, 2009)

What was it like in the end?


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice little place, really friendly staff, decent breakfast. Didn't get a discount for lack of white background though.


----------



## Paul Russell (Dec 28, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nice little place, really friendly staff, decent breakfast. Didn't get a discount for lack of white background though.



Ahh, good. If I ever get stranded in Bournemouth, I'll book myself in.


----------

